# grafisches Mouseover Menü?



## tobmir (16. November 2005)

Hallo,

gestern hatte ich ein Problem mit dieser Navigationsleiste und habe sofort eine Lösung bekommen.
Nun das nächste Problem.

Ich möchte das bei jedem Button beim Mouseover ein Menü nach oben oder unten aufgeht in dem dann 3-5 Punkte auswählbar sind.
Das ganze soll natürlich Auflösung und Browser unabhängig sein.

Habe schon gesucht aber irgendwie nur was für Text gefunden.

Den Quelltext kann man sich beim Link oben ja per Rechtsklick wieder anschauen.
Habe keine Ahnung in was das am besten zu realisieren ist. Deshalb stehts hier in HTML.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Maik (16. November 2005)

Empfehle dir selfHTML: CSS-basierte Navigationsleisten und das Kapitel Dynamische CSS-Navigation für moderne Browser im speziellen.


----------



## tobmir (17. November 2005)

Hmm,

irgendwie krieg ich das nicht hin.


----------

